# LAGSD Girls Academy Kickarounds (01/02, 99/00)



## LA Galaxy San Diego (Mar 7, 2017)

Interested in joining the LA Galaxy SD Girls Academy program?  Please see below for kickaround and practice opportunities for the 2002/2001 and 2000/1999 age groups.  For additional information contact: girlsda@lagalaxysd.com

*Girls 2001s/2002s*


Wednesday, March 29 @ Poinsettia Park - 2002s: 6-7:30pm, 2001s: 7:30-9pm
Friday, April 21 @ Poinsettia Park - 2002s: 6-7:30pm, 2001s: 7:30-9pm
*Girls 2000s:*


All practice sessions open
March 13-April 28
Tuesdays & Thursdays
6-7:30pm @ Poinsettia Park
*Girls 1999s:*


Contact Coach Courtney Drummond: courtney@lagalaxysd.com
For more information on our Girls DA Program please visit: http://da.lagalaxysd.com


----------

